# Offset Detailing Essex: Week Old Porsche Macan S Detail



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.*

Hello all. This beautiful week old Porsche Macan S was brought down to Offset Detailing, the Auto Finesse approved car detailing service in Essex after a poor dealership preparation by Porsche in Essex. This is the third car I have detailed for this couple - the previous two being their Audi A1 and their incredible sepang blue Audi RS6.

After the usual wash down and decontamination process, the Macan S was hit with a two stage machine polishing process to eliminate the dealer inflicted scratches and defects. There was quite a few around this car which me or the owners were impressed with, a shame because you'd think a high profile brand like Porsche would take extreme care over their vehicles, but not in this case.

Gtechniq Exo was used to seal the Jet Black Pearl paintwork, Gtechniq on the exterior glass and Sonax NPT for the wheels, brake calipers and plastic trim.

The interior was vacuumed throughout, with Zaino Z6 for the door shuts, Chemical Guys Inner Clean for the interior and Auto Finesse Crystal for the glass. Tyres were then dressed. It was a pleasure working on such a nice Porsche.

A video and some pictures are below highlighting the processes.






Many thanks for looking.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

876 views and no comments Boo hiss haha


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Fantastic job, absolutely love these. :thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

It looks great Daryl, nice motor for sure.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Many thanks Colin!


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Nice job there matey. Was the car supplied by Porsche Colchester by any chance??


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great spec on this one. Awesome job on both depth and flake pop.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

NiallSD said:


> Nice job there matey. Was the car supplied by Porsche Colchester by any chance??


10 points! How do you know?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice job how long did it take


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Radish293 said:


> Nice job how long did it take


Took a few days Radish, cheers!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job there


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------



## Sportback (Mar 25, 2011)

How tough was the paintwork when corrected was the paint tough like Audi paint?

SB


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Sportback said:


> How tough was the paintwork when corrected was the paint tough like Audi paint?
> 
> SB


I don't find Audi paint that hard to be honest. The Macan paint was very workable I thought.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

tonyy said:


> Very nice job:thumb:


Cheers Tony!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ace detail mate


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers!


----------

